# How much do you need to make per hour for this to be "worthwhile"?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing. 

How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?

$18?

$20?

$25?

Are you a FT driver or PT?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

PT, $18 is fine for me. Bears lead a simple life.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$10

For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


Wow back in 2016 90hrs would get you $1500


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

very PT. Minimum wage is the floor; prefer $18-20 per hour. But mostly it's about the time; just want to be busy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It shows why tips are a really major source of income too. A tip of less than $1 per ride accounted for over 15% of my profit. If every pax tipped $5 it would nearly double profit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


900 for 90 hours is friggen painful,

should be getting $900 in 45


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 900 for 90 hours is friggen painful,
> 
> should be getting $900 in 45


Whew.... I thought it was just me that cringed at those hours.... Good Lord I hope your driving a Prius TURD for that kinda pay.... Cuz that's about the only way that was profitable....

Ohhhh and do you also sleep in your car? Cuz that's only in trip hours ... Nooooo


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I dont get paid by the hour, so I dont keep track of hourly income. 


Dekero said:


> Whew.... I thought it was just me that cringed at those hours.... Good Lord I hope your driving a Prius TURD for that kinda pay.... Cuz that's about the only way that was profitable....
> 
> Ohhhh and do you also sleep in your car? Cuz that's only in trip hours ... Nooooo
> 
> View attachment 420151


no its not just trip hours, its hours on the app, with or without a passenger


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*How much do you need to make per hour for this to be "worthwhile"?*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


IM MAKING $26.00 TO $29.00 AN HOUR DELIVERING PIZZA.
AVERAGE.
PLUS 37 CENTS A MILE.
LOADED & COMING BACK. (74 CENT UBER EQUIVALENT)

PLUS FREE PIZZA !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gah, when I considered this, it had to be $50/hr. Just to be making imho, minimum wage, given HCOL area.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> It shows why tips are a really major source of income too. A tip of less than $1 per ride accounted for over 15% of my profit. If every pax tipped $5 it would nearly double profit.


BUT

" NO NEED TO TIP " !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


I felt sad looking at this post. I hope you have the Lyft app on that shows another $600-700 to go with that $900


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> BUT
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP " !
> 
> " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Whew.... I thought it was just me that cringed at those hours.... Good Lord I hope your driving a Prius TURD for that kinda pay.... Cuz that's about the only way that was profitable....
> 
> Ohhhh and do you also sleep in your car? Cuz that's only in trip hours ... Nooooo
> 
> View attachment 420151





The Gift of Fish said:


> *How much do you need to make per hour for this to be "worthwhile"?*


The only drivers making a million off rideshare are getaway drivers.










Can't ya just smell padusie looking at him &#128514;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When I drove I averaged about $150 making airport runs from 0400-0900. The rate was 25% higher and I had multipler surge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 420159


The black Lab is Uber Management.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Whew.... I thought it was just me that cringed at those hours.... Good Lord I hope your driving a Prius TURD for that kinda pay.... Cuz that's about the only way that was profitable....
> 
> Ohhhh and do you also sleep in your car? Cuz that's only in trip hours ... Nooooo
> 
> View attachment 420151


I usually do sleep in a car (non-prius). But I am not homeless.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I felt sad looking at this post. I hope you have the Lyft app on that shows another $600-700 to go with that $900


 I also drive for Lyft and did another 59 rides that week for Lyft. I made another $540 on Lyft that week, including an $86 bonus and about $50 in tips


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

How do you know when an Uber driver is lying ?
He’s taking hourly earnings ✔


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Surges are the only way


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I also drive for Lyft and did another 59 rides that week for Lyft. I made another $540 on Lyft that week, including an $86 bonus and about $50 in tips


Do you leave both apps on and just ignore or decline pings when on a trip for one of them?

I'm assuming that's the case.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I usually do sleep in a car (non-prius). But I am not homeless.
> 
> I also drive for Lyft and did another 59 rides that week for Lyft. I made another $540 on Lyft that week, including an $86 bonus and about $50 in tips


Whew. 158 rides to only make 1275. Guber an Gryft suck bad.



Cold Fusion said:


> How do you know when an Uber driver is lying ?
> He's taking hourly earnings ✔


Sad but true. It's not that OP's lie about earning but the fact that they lie too people they don't know to feed their own ego. Sad human condition.

With that being said, I've consistently earned 800 to 1700 over the last two years driving RS. My Prii is a tool used to generate income. And as far as being online for 90 hours to get that is unknown too me an unnecessary. Most hours I'll spend weekly is 50 to 55. Hey but thats the beauty of RS do it your way.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> How do you know when an Uber driver is lying ?
> He's taking hourly earnings ✔


How do you know when an Uber driver is lying ?
He's Talking hourly earnings ✔


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hardtime said:


> Surges are the only way


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Some people use a technique called calculation to determine what their hourly “take” has been for the day. It doesn’t mean they consider themselves hourly employees nor does it mean they are being less-than-truthful. Some people need to take a step back for a minute before posting.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Youburr said:


> Some people need to take a step back for a minute before posting.


:roflmao: :roflmao:

That's not how this world works anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Wow back in 2016 90hrs would get you $1500


Uber Stole That.

Then gave the Rest Away !
( Marketshare- buy our stock ! We dont make money, But bus riders Love us !)


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

If I do less than 25 a hour it's a bad night


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hardtime said:


> Surges are the only way


Is this an X plat earnings screenshot? Here in the PHX market I've never seen anything higher than 3 to 4. $ with any consisyency. In my experience it's all about time usage, location an knowing what times to run. Good for you though bro. Just don't see that here in my market.



ColumbusRides said:


> If I do less than 25 a hour it's a bad night


Not here if I do 17 it's bad. If I hit 20 I'm doing ok. I'm in Phoenix.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Is this an X plat earnings screenshot? Here in the PHX market I've never seen anything higher than 3 to 4. $ with any consisyency. In my experience it's all about time usage, location an knowing what times to run. Good for you though bro. Just don't see that here in my market.
> 
> 
> Not here if I do 17 it's bad. If I hit 20 I'm doing ok. I'm in Phoenix.


Uberx


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


Uber isn't a job, its a lifestyle!


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Uber isn't a job, its a lifestyle!


Like trucking. Or anything in transportation


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> How do you know when an Uber driver is lying ?
> He's Talking hourly earnings ✔


I track every hour from when I leave the driveway to when I return home.

I know exactly how much I make each week.

I divide earnings by time on the road to get hourly rate.

Make more on the weekends than during the week, but overall I get an average of 24/hr driving 40+ hours..


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

12


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Do you leave both apps on and just ignore or decline pings when on a trip for one of them?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the case.


Negative. I turn one app off when taking a ride from the other.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Whew.... I thought it was just me that cringed at those hours.... Good Lord I hope your driving a Prius TURD for that kinda pay.... Cuz that's about the only way that was profitable....
> 
> Ohhhh and do you also sleep in your car? Cuz that's only in trip hours ... Nooooo


Seriously..... if i was making $10 or less I would go back to Domino's delivering. Even on a slow night I was pushing $12 easy. And slow means I'm just in the store folding boxes, not putting on miles or burning gas...... Most nights when I worked at Domino's I would make $15-20/hr. Busy nights +$20. Every night at least 3-4 hours and $20-40 cash in my pocket. And then you get a pay check every 2 weeks on top.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I track every hour from when I leave the driveway to when I return home.


That would include time spent cat napping in car and shopping.

But then, at home you are often still working too if you are cleaning your car or doing an oil change. Lots of hidden hours.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Negative. I turn one app off when taking a ride from the other.


Damn, how many hours are you putting in?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:


90 hours for $900? Holy crap man, time to polish the resume and look for a W2 job. You worked more than two jobs to get $900? I did three trips for $79 last week, two hours online.

What market it that? 4 bedroom house still under $100,000?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> 90 hours for $900? Holy crap man, time to polish the resume and look for a W2 job. You worked more than two jobs to get $900? I did three trips for $79 last week, two hours online.
> 
> What market it that? 4 bedroom house still under $100,000?


That was Reno. It is an up and down rollercoaster here. I made $1600 in 60 hours some weeks last year, and in other weeks I made $300 in 40 hours. A 2 bedroom house starts around $250,000

But casino jobs only paid me $10-11/hr. Most people seem to work 2 jobs. I had a job at a factory that paid $25/hr but it involved a lot of unpaid hours. Long commutes and unpaid time writing reports.



WAHN said:


> Damn, how many hours are you putting in?


These days not that much any more. That was before I started taking classes at ASU courtesy of Uber. Some weeks I would pretty much only take breaks from driving to eat and sleep, others I was lazier or doing other gigs. I drive more out of existential boredom than anything else. Even when I worked at the factory I would just drive after work.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My goal is $20/hr. That's before any expenses so figure whatever that is from there. 

Last month+ been pushing 40-50 hours a week driving as it's very busy and I'm running $30-35/hr. When it slows down in May I'll drop my hours down and focus on more peak times to drive.

Last week 50 hours $1,400.
Prior week 40 hours $1,400.

So, yea, not getting much time for other stuff right now as I do have a full time job. But gotta make the $$$$ while it's the money making season.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

On my market I average $14~$22 most of the time. Provided I don’t get stuck in traffic a lot I make $850~$950 in 46hrs, without major cherry-picking. That’s working both apps.

cherry picking is really hurting other drivers as one day I noticed I was only getting garbage requests, 1~4 min rides. There’s no doubt in my mind both apps will eventually drop the hammer on picky drivers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


I could careless about hourly pay, I concentrate on earnings per mile.

If the time comes that I net less than 60¢ per mile I will most likely stop driving.

I'm not sure if I am FT or PT. I call myself PT and just looking at this year I am averaging 55 hours online per week. This is on par with last year as well.

I work a full-time W-2 job and do Uber on the side. I can turn on the app at 5 PM when I leave my day job, drive home, and be at home with the app on until 11 PM and not get a single ride, does that count as hours worked? To me no.

Saturday morning I got up and turned the app on at 6 am. Got my first rider request at 2:30 PM. 30 minutes later I was back home. I did a $25.12 trip with tip.

So how much did I make per hour?

$25.12 divided by 9 hours - $2.79 per hour - For total time online.
$25.12 divided by 0.5 hours - $50.24 per hour - For the total 30 minutes I was away from my house.
I look at it as $1.93 per mile - $25.12 divided by the 13 miles I drove from my house and back to my house.

By the way in that 9 hours I was on line I made & ate breakfast, I did a water change in 2 of my 3 aquariums, paid bills online, reconciled some accounts, caught up my excel Uber/Lyft records, sorted out unneeded dash cam footage from the prior week, surfed the web, watched YouTube videos, worked in my garden, washed my car, made & ate lunch, and that is just the stuff I can remember.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> That would include time spent cat napping in car and shopping.
> 
> But then, at home you are often still working too if you are cleaning your car or doing an oil change. Lots of hidden hours.


What market are you in?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Driving XL, I shoot for $30 am happy with $25. Last week was an exceptional week, we had a snow day. $1612 in 56 hours (159 trips )


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> On my market I average $14~$22 most of the time. Provided I don't get stuck in traffic a lot I make $850~$950 in 46hrs, without major cherry-picking. That's working both apps.
> 
> cherry picking is really hurting other drivers as one day I noticed I was only getting garbage requests, 1~4 min rides. There's no doubt in my mind both apps will eventually drop the hammer on picky drivers.


And the day they do is the day I day I Sue their ass... Because I'm not an employee and refuse to be treated as such. Until they pay me as such.... Untill then I'll rock A 1% acceptance rate and they can kick rocks...


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

If I grossed 25 an hour after a shift I’m happy.
After operational cost it would turn out to be about 19 an hour.
Unfortunately with this game its hit or miss, some nights after expenses I will only net maybe 13 or 14 an hour.
South Orange County California driving UberX.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It shows why tips are a really major source of income too. A tip of less than $1 per ride accounted for over 15% of my profit. If every pax tipped $5 it would nearly double profit.


Tips on the app are part of your income. Algorithm is already set for you to make the same amount of money per hour. Sharing the wealth discreetly.

For example... if you get a $15 tip, you will get $15 less in fares throughout the day.

You guys really need to learn how Uber is screwing you to the max.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Tips on the app are part of your income. Algorithm is already set for you to make the same amount of money per hour. Sharing the wealth discreetly.
> 
> For example... if you get a $15 tip, you will get $15 less in fares throughout the day.
> 
> You guys really need to learn how Uber is screwing you to the max.


I don't see that in my fares. Actually, when I get those $15 tips, I see my fares go up. It's when I don't get tips that I see a lot of $4 trips.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

$ per hour is perhaps the worst metric for measuring success in RS.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Tips on the app are part of your income. Algorithm is already set for you to make the same amount of money per hour. Sharing the wealth discreetly.
> 
> For example... if you get a $15 tip, you will get $15 less in fares throughout the day.
> 
> You guys really need to learn how Uber is screwing you to the max.


This is total Bullshyt. I made $61 in tips Saturday and cleared $260 w them.... The algorithm isn't my daddy.... I got this game on Lock.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Tips on the app are part of your income. Algorithm is already set for you to make the same amount of money per hour. Sharing the wealth discreetly.


Not for me. My gross booked average per hour shows more variance than my base (less tips and bonus) booked average per hour. If they were changing pings as you suggest, it would be the opposite.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dekero said:


> And the day they do is the day I day I Sue their ass... Because I'm not an employee and refuse to be treated as such. Until they pay me as such.... Untill then I'll rock A 1% acceptance rate and they can kick rocks...


Yea suing over that would take more time and money then it's worthwhile. 1% acceptance could easily be dismissed by any small claims judge as unreliable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> It shows why tips are a really major source of income too. A tip of less than $1 per ride accounted for over 15% of my profit. If every pax tipped $5 it would nearly double profit.


Because costs are fixed (yes, prices, inflation changes them, but basically they're fixed) any additional or subtraction to pay adds TO or comes DIRECTLY OFF profit. It's why a 20% reduction in pay can mean a 50% drop in profit. Eventually it means NO profit.

Most drivers just don't get this until they're broke.



Tony73 said:


> Yea suing over that would take more time and money then it's worthwhile. 1% acceptance could easily be dismissed by any small claims judge as unreliable.


They've already been sued over this. Which is why you can't be deactivated over acceptance rate.

A de facto deactivation by throttling seems more different to me. I'd be interested to see how that lawsuit goes.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't buy the "you make tips you get less runs". Never experienced that correlation. And if it's busy, your getting pings. If it's saturated, well, you twiddle thumbs.

End of the day.... I go out.... I make money.... I put some on the side for things like tires, repairs, etc. At the end, I have a lot more money than when I started....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I drive more out of existential boredom than anything else.


Boredom?

Let me introduce you to my little friend


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> $ per hour is perhaps the worst metric for measuring success in RS.


And yet, there are only so many miles one can legally go in a hour and, when doing something I like to consider the dead weight... and my time overall.

I am more likely to select a job that takes 15 minutes of commute even if another job of same but pays $100/day more but is 1 hr commute each way.

people need to start thinking more greedy and less pleasy.

corporations are always going to ask for a dollar when offered a nickel.

And if you ask for a nickel they'll cut you to a penny.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

someone already posted a dr evil "one million dollars" reply? ok i have nothing to add.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Boredom?
> 
> Let me introduce you to my little friend
> 
> View attachment 420360


Unfortunately, I just can't do it. My attention span is too short to sit through most shows, and I have trouble suspending my disbelief. Most of the fiction on TV is awful. Horribly unrealistic love scenes, unrelateable characters, action scenes that defy the laws of physics, guns that don't operate the way they should. There were a few good series, like Breaking Bad, Dexter, and The Office, but most of it is not worth watching.

The fact is, for me, driving people around or reading UberPeople.net is more entertaining than most of the stuff sold as entertainment.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Unfortunately, I just can't do it. My attention span is too short to sit through most shows, and I have trouble suspending my disbelief. Most of the fiction on TV is awful. Horribly unrealistic love scenes, unrelateable characters, action scenes that defy the laws of physics, guns that don't operate the way they should. There were a few good series, like Breaking Bad, Dexter, and The Office, but most of it is not worth watching.
> 
> The fact is, for me, driving people around or reading UberPeople.net is more entertaining than most of the stuff sold as entertainment.


The 3 shows you mentioned are 3 of my favorites, so I know you have good taste.

I assure you there's other good stuff out there. 
you just gotta do a little research beforehand so you don't end up investing hours of your life into a garbage show.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I could careless about hourly pay, I concentrate on earnings per mile.
> 
> If the time comes that I net less than 60¢ per mile I will most likely stop driving.
> 
> ...


That is a very valid way of looking at your profit levels and if it's worth your time.
You're more like a driver of opportunity, when the opportunity presents itself you're going to take it, per hour doesn't matter.

I drive on Friday and Saturday nights exclusively, that's after working a 10 hour shift at my regular job.
My wife doesn't want me out there till 2 o'clock in the morning but many times I do it anyway.
Last Saturday night I actually stayed out there until 3:30 in the morning.
If I wasn't online I wouldn't be sitting in a jack in a box parking lot at midnight, somewhere in a seedy part of LA waiting for a ping.

I'd be safe at my house eating my wife's home cooked dinner, watching TV, sippin some top shelf whiskey and then catching up on much needed sleep.

The metric that I have to use is dollar per hour. it's either worth to me or it's not.

The first metric I use is per mile profit, I need to know what percentage of my gross income is actual net profits.
Trying to figure out per our hour pay first does not work if you don't not know how much of that actually filtered down to the bottom line, or after expenses net profits.
Usually I'm able to get net of around 70 to 75 cents per mile.
If my per mile total expenses are under 30% of gross, then that means I'm happy with my profit level.

After I figure out if it was per mile profitable or not the then second metric and most important for me, hourly net profit, hopefully its around $19 per hour, if so than that means that not only was it profitable per mile but it was also profitable per hour and it was worth my time.

The day these numbers consistently do not make sense will be the same day that I give my last ride.

Some drivers are grinding away using this job to pay their rent, per hour probably should be important, other drivers drivers are drivers of opportunity, (directional filter users) per hour doesn't mean anything.
Other drivers are actually retired drivers, for them even profit or loss doesn't mean anything.

One guy I know sold his business here in California, retired and drives in Phoenix, he doesn't need the money he just needs to keep himself active.
He doesn't keep track of absolutely anything other than mileage for tax purposes.
And it's perfectly valid.

There's so many different types of drivers with so many different types of goals, there's multiple ways of figuring out if it's worth our time or not.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$20-25 minimum

90 hours for $900? Ridiculous. Just get a ft job and work the busy hours with uber and you will make more.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Breaking Bad, Dexter, and The Office, but most of it is not worth watching.


Did you watch better caul Saul?

The new and last season is on now, the other 5 are on Netflix.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> $ per hour is perhaps the worst metric for measuring success in RS.


Can't say that I agree since we are somewhat limited by time and throughput of our vehicles.

To my way of thinking, there are two metrics $ per hour and $ per mile and both need to be looked at.

If you are making $30 an hour but driving 70 miles to do it, probably not so good because your expenses are high. 
If you are making $2 a mile but only driving 10 miles a day, not so good either.

To me, the best measure is $ per hour after expenses. I estimate that my vehicle costs me .26 a mile to operate, gas, maintenance, tires, insurance, registration, depreciation, etc... (I use the vehicle only for rideshare) so I'm able to caculate on a per run basis whether a call is a moneymaker or loser for me and consider what an hour of my effort brings in.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did you watch better caul Saul?
> 
> The new and last season is on now, the other 5 are on Netflix.


I'll consider watching it once the series ends. That's my new rule for watching series. I will only consider to watch them when they are finished.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Yea suing over that would take more time and money then it's worthwhile. 1% acceptance could easily be dismissed by any small claims judge as unreliable.


I'll keep you informed when it happens. This driver doesn't live day to day and has the means to and will do exactly what I said if I'm ever treated like an employee. Or deactivated for not acting like one when made to.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I don't see that in my fares. Actually, when I get those $15 tips, I see my fares go up. It's when I don't get tips that I see a lot of $4 trips.


You're going to see alot of $4 trips after your $15 tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'll consider watching it once the series ends. That's my new rule for watching series. I will only consider to watch them when they are finished.


I like that way of watching also.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Dekero said:


> This is total Bullshyt. I made $61 in tips Saturday and cleared $260 w them.... The algorithm isn't my daddy.... I got this game on Lock.


Oh yeah. OK! Another Uber tough guy with his 6 figure Rideshare income. STFU with your game on lock!



DriverMark said:


> I don't buy the "you make tips you get less runs". Never experienced that correlation. And if it's busy, your getting pings. If it's saturated, well, you twiddle thumbs.
> 
> End of the day.... I go out.... I make money.... I put some on the side for things like tires, repairs, etc. At the end, I have a lot more money than when I started....


Divide your income by the amount of hours you drove at the end of the week. You'll start buying that correlation.

Another Uber tough guy with his 6 figure Rideshare income.

Wow you guys really are dum dums. No wonder U/L got you by the hook and lower your morale by turning you into their Concubines!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

At least $20. When you consider the wear and tear on your car and the associated repair bill, $20 might net you minimum wage.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I'll consider watching it once the series ends. That's my new rule for watching series. I will only consider to watch them when they are finished.


It sucks having to wait a season for the next shows.
But even worse than that is watching a series, getting into it and then finding out it was canceled and they did not wrap up everything at the end.
Bot oh my God breaking bad was crazy!!!
I'm still going through withdrawals from that show even years later.
I'm kind of afraid to watch Better Call Saul I'm afraid it's not going to be to the same level.
But whenever I see it on the Netflix lineup it sure is tempting.
For you guys that haven't seen hell on wheels it's a really well done historical western,


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> You're going to see alot of $4 trips after your $15 tips.


I haven't yet, but I work in a good market.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Oh yeah. OK! Another Uber tough guy with his 6 figure Rideshare income. STFU with your game on lock!
> 
> 
> Divide your income by the amount of hours you drove at the end of the week. You'll start buying that correlation.
> ...


B I T E. M E


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Oh yeah. OK! Another Uber tough guy with his 6 figure Rideshare income. STFU with your game on lock!
> 
> 
> Divide your income by the amount of hours you drove at the end of the week. You'll start buying that correlation.
> ...


I keep a loose total of what I make a week. Business is booming right now, so it will eventually slow down to $20ish/hr. Last 2 weeks total (no expenses, so minus whatever that is, at least $120 gas).










End of the day, if you bring in $250ish a day (take out $50 for expenses/day) you are bringing in 52k/year. (shrug) If your market can not at least support that level of income, then rideshare shouldn't be fore you. And I would venture people not making that need to tweak what they are doing. Drive smarter not harder. Plenty of folks here post tidbits on how they make it work for them.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I keep a loose total of what I make a week. Business is booming right now, so it will eventually slow down to $20ish/hr. Last 2 weeks total (no expenses, so minus whatever that is, at least $120 gas).
> 
> View attachment 420454
> 
> ...


Right.... looks like a recently cooked Spreadsheet. $1446 for 41hrs. I heard Unicorns and Pigs will be flying tonight!

And what Market do you drive in?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> On my market I average $14~$22 most of the time. Provided I don't get stuck in traffic a lot I make $850~$950 in 46hrs, without major cherry-picking. That's working both apps.
> 
> cherry picking is really hurting other drivers as one day I noticed I was only getting garbage requests, 1~4 min rides. There's no doubt in my mind both apps will eventually drop the hammer on picky drivers.


I have been getting much fewer airport runs. I think there is an asshole retiree sitting at home with his hand down his pants, who has a 5% AR, who is getting all the good runs.

Cant wait til the low AR folks are deprioritized.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have been getting much fewer airport runs. I think there is an @@@@@@@ retiree sitting at home with his hand down his pants, who has a 5% AR, who is getting all the good runs.
> 
> Cant wait til the low AR folks are deprioritized.


Me too F those sorry ass prioritizers...How dare they run a smart business plan... Bastards

Hate em... How dare they have a 5% AR.... When keeping it over 10% is so easy....










Ohhhh and stop looking in my window at nite.... I like my hand down my pants....


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I could careless about hourly pay, I concentrate on earnings per mile.
> 
> If the time comes that I net less than 60¢ per mile I will most likely stop driving.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! You made $25 on a 13 mile trip!? That's great! In my market, I would make approx 1/2 of that. Good for you!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Holy crap! You made $25 on a 13 mile trip!? That's great! In my market, I would make approx 1/2 of that. Good for you!


It's about taking the trips that pay..... I've made $90+ on 20 mile trips before... They are just rare.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am part time and I average between $ 16 to $ 20 an hour. I am happy with those figures.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


$25.00/hr. At the time I quit I saw 18.00/hr over a period of a month or so due to rate cuts. 
I switched my date to quit from November 2019 to July 2019 & never looked back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dekero said:


> It's about taking the trips that pay..... I've made $90+ on 20 mile trips before... They are just rare.


In a lot of markets they're nonexistent. If your market pays 60c per mile you'd need 5x surge to get a trip like that. And even if the pax is paying 5x we don't get it any more. Even before the flat surge I rarely saw more than 2x with all the drivers here.

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IR12 said:


> $25.00/hr. At the time I quit I saw 18.00/hr over a period of a month or so due to rate cuts.
> I switched my date to quit from November 2019 to July 2019 & never looked back.


Well...you quit driving almost a year ago..and still here.. so kinda looking back.

Just sayin.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


Gross means nothing. If you drive a new SUV vs a 10 year old Prius your expenses and depreciation are going to be way different.

At 60c per mile and 10 cents per minute driving 30 mph for 45 minutes out of every hour would net you $18 per hour BEFORE expenses. Figure $0.30 per mile expenses and assume you drive at least 4 dead miles on average per hour and profit is $10.05 per hour.

However good luck having a pax in the car for a 22.5 mile trip each hour, only 4 dead miles and only 15 minutes with no pax. Maybe in some markets that's doable. But between traffic and waiting for pax, driving to pax, driving back from the boondocks...nah, not where I am. Even if you have half the expense it's not worth it to drive without surge.

If you use the IRS deduction it's of course less than minimum wage.

Except for a few events where I can wait on the outskirts and get a decent long trip now and then I don't drive more than a destination trip now and then to stay active.

So I'd say for now what I'd need to make it worthwhile is not doable here. Because I like to clear at least $15 per hour AFTER expenses and there aren't enough trips and miles in an hour to do that except once in a blue moon.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Gross means nothing. If you drive a new SUV vs a 10 year old Prius your expenses and depreciation are going to be way different.
> 
> At 60c per mile and 10 cents per minute driving 30 mph for 45 minutes out of every hour would net you $18 per hour BEFORE expenses. Figure $0.30 per mile expenses and assume you drive at least 4 dead miles on average per hour and profit is $10.05 per hour.
> 
> ...


Gross matters because it's a good indication how much money is available from the platform.

Everyone's expenses are different.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I could careless about hourly pay, I concentrate on earnings per mile.
> 
> If the time comes that I net less than 60¢ per mile I will most likely stop driving.
> 
> ...


I agree. Rate per mile is what matters. Anything close to a dollar a mile surges tips included is gold on x in my experience.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Over $1 per mile driven , house to house, below that and I'm done. Lyft in my market is below that so I quit them in aug

FT by the way



Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


90 hrs? $900 , really? I know it's slow but damn! Feel for you man


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

For me it would take around 200hr for me to drive again..but even then I would have to heavily consider it ...even if I was presented with that rate as an option.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

20-25$ min for at least a 3-4 hour stretches. Or i df it home. If they don't let me. Bye. App off.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/2-1-2-years-later.380542/page-2#post-5917482
I have brought this up before, but nobody wants to talk about the 200lb elephant in the room. Perhaps smart minded mechanics can @Jon77
So, in theory...this is going back over a year when I pitched this...so could use a breathe of fresh air on subject. You use every part of a car when driving for U/L. So What are costs now? This is taking into consideration you don't have a master mechanic best friend, or you don't know a thing about cars to fix at a discount(ed) cost. Spot 1, joke Uber driver/lyft driver, lets analyze actual profits made by the pros to the non-pros ..I won't say lows...I want to..only because
U/L has pushed people so far down they are low. Anyways last sentence is another topic, lets talk numbers of ACTUAL costs in the REAL world, then we can get into the politics, or whatever you call it..window shopping.

You drive, you get the rate, you think you profit.
Pause...
Reality...
Truth? This is for you that drive to post.

I am not even effin with the IMPLIED odds of what could happen IF you drive and get an accident, which is what I have seen throughout my career as a photog, lets not talk DOT stats...let's first talk about actual cost..not what...IMPLIED ODDS, if you will lol

Per mile costs for someone that has not a clue about a car repair per part you use to drive strangers...what is your profit? Think about that
FACT is you use EVERY part of your car when you drive.

Simple terms..you drive, you use every car part, you get in an accident you could get sued for life, much worse if you leave 4 people crippled.

You risk everything driving for minimum wages (if car stays together to be a taxi), unless you know how to fix a car yourself..and even then, the risks that can come with picking up strangers is maddening.

I do think ...that people that are older, that maybe don't care what happens if they get into an issue...it is fine. But people that actually want to move forward, the last effin thing you should do is drive for rideshare. Period.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So, in theory...this is going back over a year when I pitched this...so could use a breathe of fresh air on subject. You use every part of a car when driving for U/L. So What are costs now?












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> View attachment 420670
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Imagine getting in an accident with someone who knows someone with over over 10m, which..really isn't anything, right:smiles:. Aside from your denial of actual cost you "actually" endure, you have that beast to deal with. Get a job instead.

This reply should be an example..numbers show..insurance shows...Hate to say it folks there isn't good anymore, there isn't decent, just soulless and people confused:smiles: best bet...find a plan to your happiness, ignore the rest, if you can fight it, don't turn into them lol


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Imagine getting in an accident with someone who knows someone with over over 10m, which..really isn't anything, right:smiles:. Aside from your denial of actual cost you "actually" endure, you have that beast to deal with. Get a job instead.
> 
> This reply should be an example..numbers show..insurance shows...Hate to say it folks there isn't good anymore, there isn't decent, just soulless and people confused:smiles: best bet...find a plan to your happiness, ignore the rest, if you can fight it, don't turn into them lol


Life has risks. A lot of "real jobs" have risks.

You're weird infatuation with wanting to price all of the approximately 30k parts of a car is amusing. How much does a lugnut depreciate? :roflmao:

I agree this certainly shouldn't be a career. It should just be a means to an end. One leg of my journey to happiness.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


$30+


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/2-1-2-years-later.380542/page-2#post-5917482
> I have brought this up before, but nobody wants to talk about the 200lb elephant in the room. Perhaps smart minded mechanics can @Jon77
> So, in theory...this is going back over a year when I pitched this...so could use a breathe of fresh air on subject. You use every part of a car when driving for U/L. So What are costs now? This is taking into consideration you don't have a master mechanic best friend, or you don't know a thing about cars to fix at a discount(ed) cost. Spot 1, joke Uber driver/lyft driver, lets analyze actual profits made by the pros to the non-pros ..I won't say lows...I want to..only because
> U/L has pushed people so far down they are low. Anyways last sentence is another topic, lets talk numbers of ACTUAL costs in the REAL world, then we can get into the politics, or whatever you call it..window shopping.
> ...


The pay rates are insane for anyone who cant repair their car themselves. If someone is not comfortable at least changing a timing belt, they shouldn't be doing uber/lyft, imo. Everyone else is playing russian roulette.

But Prius! But legendary toyota reliability!! There is a myth that if you buy the right car you can escape repair costs. Most things on a car are consumables. All accessories, alternator, starter, water pump, etc fail eventually. Suspension components ALL need to be replaced eventually.

IMO, 23-25/hr gross is the bare minimum, and thats from someone who can do all the work.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> The pay rates are insane for anyone who cant repair their car themselves. If someone is not comfortable at least changing a timing belt, they shouldn't be doing uber/lyft, imo. Everyone else is playing russian roulette.
> 
> But Prius! But legendary toyota reliability!! There is a myth that if you buy the right car you can escape repair costs. Most things on a car are consumables. All accessories, alternator, starter, water pump, etc fail eventually. Suspension components ALL need to be replaced eventually.
> 
> IMO, 23-25/hr gross is the bare minimum, and thats from someone who can do all the work.


I get all my parts at a discount, I'm too clean to get my hands dirty. I only change the cabin and intake filters myself. It grosses me out.

forgot to add head beams. in my car they take some work. 10-15 min each.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I think expecting someone to change a timing belt is a bit extreme... I could do it... But my time is worth more than my money in that case....I do however do my own brakes, oil , plugs, filters, and minor repairs say to hoses or other.... But if it requires tearing down into the motor... It's time to pass the gauntlet....

I do agree however if you can't at least do basic repairs.... Driving Uber Lyft in a car that's older is a bad idea....


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

$1.25/mile would be reasonable. Any lower and the margins are untenable.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> $1.25/mile would be reasonable. Any lower and the margins are untenable.


We get paid .60-.80 a mile. How do you plan to gross 1.25/mi?

Maybe driving a NEW or LUXURY car that gets lots of tips?

Or anting in the inner city, tons of minimum fare short rides with CTBs and quests?

No thanks jeff.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I drive part time around 30 hrs a week no nights am retired. I drive for certain dollar about per week. I drive Uber an Lift. Some of you need to consider rs as a person working a commission paid job such as sales people and many other jobs that you get income by commission rather by the hour. Those people look at total $ per pay period because there are good days bad days. If your really concerned about hourly pay get a regular hourly paid job


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> I drive part time around 30 hrs a week no nights am retired. I drive for certain dollar about per week. I drive Uber an Lift. Some of you need to consider rs as a person working a commission paid job such as sales people and many other jobs that you get income by commission rather by the hour. Those people look at total $ per pay period because there are good days bad days. If your really concerned about hourly pay get a regular hourly paid job


I'm retired for the most part as well.. I just seem to make double what I can in the mornings by working nights.... Hate working hard for half....


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd say about tree fiddy


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> I drive part time around 30 hrs a week no nights am retired. I drive for certain dollar about per week. I drive Uber an Lift. Some of you need to consider rs as a person working a commission paid job such as sales people and many other jobs that you get income by commission rather by the hour. Those people look at total $ per pay period because there are good days bad days. If your really concerned about hourly pay get a regular hourly paid job


Right, but over a long period, you can calculate your average hourly rate.

The reason hourly rate is important is it lets you decide if RS is worthwhile. For instance, if you calculate that your average hourly earning is $10/hr, you would make more money on a time basis getting any other minimum wage job.



Trafficat said:


> That would include time spent cat napping in car and shopping.
> 
> But then, at home you are often still working too if you are cleaning your car or doing an oil change. Lots of hidden hours.


Yes, but if you are doing it right, there isn't any cat napping or shopping. If I have to shop, I do it at the end of a shift after trips have dried up and subtract the shopping time from the time in car.

People who sit at home with the app on, cherrypicking trips are doing it a completely different way. I've tried sitting at home with the app on, and its impossible to do anything else meaningful while keeping an eye on the app. So I would count that as time "working". Or being "on call". It doesn't work for me where i live.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Holy crap! You made $25 on a 13 mile trip!? That's great! In my market, I would make approx 1/2 of that. Good for you!


Just happened to be a Comfort trip with a long pick-up fee and a great tip. I know how to work those long pick-ups in my market to maximize them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Cant wait til the low AR folks are deprioritized.


I'm so scared


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes you can calculate over time but why ? I make the money I plan sometimes in 2 days long trips sometimes 5 days local rides. How could I work a regular hourly paid job working the days I choose the hours I choose. Some days 4hrs other days 6 hrs this week I decided to take Mon, Tuesday and Wednesday off. Couldn't get away with that with a regular hourly job. But back to commission paid most people look a monthly totals compare months. I never would do RS full time main job career there's no career doing RS


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> That would include time spent cat napping in car and shopping.
> 
> But then, at home you are often still working too if you are cleaning your car or doing an oil change. Lots of hidden hours.


What is this cleaning you are referring to , I clean car 1 ti


New2This said:


> I'm so scared
> 
> View attachment 420813
> 
> ...










**** lyft


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'm so scared
> 
> View attachment 420813
> 
> ...


Drivers like you should be Deactivated immediately. Irresponsible and incompetent. Just taking up the space like a deadweight. But hey.. I understand U/L love your kind of Drivers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Drivers like you should be Deactivated immediately. Irresponsible and incompetent. Just taking up the space like a deadweight. But hey.. I understand U/L love your kind of Drivers.


Allow me to channel my inner @Freddie Blimeau...

See, Uber/Lyft got in lots of trouble for, like, deactivating drivers for not accepting trips, you know.

Like, Uber/Lyft are trying to make this facade that drivers are Independent Contractors, see. And as an Independent Contractor I'm allowed to cherrypick rides that are profitable, you know.

I'll put my per-trip average against anyone's, see?

But like, the community thanks you for taking the $3 rides, you know?


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Per trip average means nothing if you're spending 5 hours of time you could have otherwise used, to find a trip worth taking


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Defensive Driver said:


> Drivers like you should be Deactivated immediately. Irresponsible and incompetent. Just taking up the space like a deadweight. But hey.. I understand U/L love your kind of Drivers.


The day will come. I had one rider tell me that Uber went through 5 drivers before they got to me. I was 9 minutes away. Below is the posted trip.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> The day will come. I had one rider tell me that Uber went through 5 drivers before they got to me. I was 9 minutes away. Below is the posted trip.


You whipped it out first, IDGAF, I decline rides so I get this


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubertool said:


> You whipped it out first, IDGAF, I decline rides so I get this
> View attachment 420975


So beautiful


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

5 points?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> 5 points?





Sick Duck said:


> 5 points?


figure it out genius


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

5 points?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Right.... looks like a recently cooked Spreadsheet. $1446 for 41hrs. I heard Unicorns and Pigs will be flying tonight!
> 
> And what Market do you drive in?


<shrug> I have no reason to make figures up. Believe or don't. I drive in Utah. It's ski season. Last two weeks Park City has not only had every day vacation skiers, but 2 very large stock brokerage/banking institutions with conventions in Park City (Merrill Lynch was one). Driving around those yuppities getting all expenses paid for a conference plus they get to ski. None of them rent cars and all need rides. Surge from 4pm-10ish. With min. fares up there at $5.25 Uber and $8.25 Lyft. Rides avg. 2-10 minutes. Simple math I'm sure you can even do to start to see how fast that stacks up.

Hell, if I was there right now instead of wasting time typing this could be tapping this.....










That $11 surge = min $16.25 ride almost always going to Main Street <10 minutes away.

and while typing it's bounced up to $15....










Guess I better get rolling and go get some of that........

Well spank me silly..... it's even surging in my starting area.... Oh, right, Miranda Lambert concert starting in an hour..... Game On!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

When my bear legs were younger I remember tobogganing down the ski team runs. Using a human as the toboggan of course. Actually one of the ski patrol guys. I didn't get invited to the Olympics :frown:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> <shrug> I have no reason to make figures up. Believe or don't. I drive in Utah. It's ski season. Last two weeks Park City has not only had every day vacation skiers, but 2 very large stock brokerage/banking institutions with conventions in Park City (Merrill Lynch was one). Driving around those yuppities getting all expenses paid for a conference plus they get to ski. None of them rent cars and all need rides. Surge from 4pm-10ish. With min. fares up there at $5.25 Uber and $8.25 Lyft. Rides avg. 2-10 minutes. Simple math I'm sure you can even do to start to see how fast that stacks up.
> 
> Hell, if I was there right now instead of wasting time typing this could be tapping this.....
> 
> ...


Ants would do pretty well if they could drive to Utah and work through the winter. Might die trying to live in their car at night though.


----------



## Skiballs (Feb 18, 2020)

The answer is 42


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I average $19 to $20/hour after expenses, and that works just fine for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Gross matters because it's a good indication how much money is available from the platform.
> 
> Everyone's expenses are different.


I pointed out in my example that there is very little money available in my market even driving with a pax at 45 minutes per hour and 30mph. The gross is so low even in conditions which rarely exist that the profit is not worth it.

I need at least $25 per hour to think about driving for Uber. Because otherwise I'm not making minimum wage. To make $25 per hour I'd need to have back to back trips close together with no waiting or a long freeway trip. The first doesn't happen due to too many drivers and the last will usually result in dead miles to get back to somewhere where I won't wait 30 minutes for a ride or only get pings too far away.

Non surge rates are just too low. I can gross the same doing Doordash and cherry picking and definitely delivering pizza and my expenses are less because I make more per mile.

My point is that with crap rates your gross is so eaten up by your expenses it rarely matters.

There is plenty of money available, but it's not going to the drivers, it's going through their hands to their expenses.



Skiballs said:


> The answer is 42


It's always 42.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You are working a gig job. Hourly rates do not apply. Think instead of dollars per day or even week or month. Your frustration level will be better.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> I drive part time around 30 hrs a week no nights am retired. I drive for certain dollar about per week. I drive Uber an Lift. Some of you need to consider rs as a person working a commission paid job such as sales people and many other jobs that you get income by commission rather by the hour. Those people look at total $ per pay period because there are good days bad days. If your really concerned about hourly pay get a regular hourly paid job


I had a commission based career for years. Yes, some days I made nothing and others I did well. But I did average my earnings by hours worked. And if I did not make a reasonable wage for the effort I put forth, I moved on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Tips on the app are part of your income. Algorithm is already set for you to make the same amount of money per hour. Sharing the wealth discreetly.
> 
> For example... if you get a $15 tip, you will get $15 less in fares throughout the day.
> 
> You guys really need to learn how Uber is screwing you to the max.


 I think that's nonsense. But what do I know? And for that matter, what do you know?

I do know that my best days are days when I get good tips

You say $15 in tips means I'll get $15 less in fares

less than what?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


20 would be good and FAIR considering all the costs and risks we have. 18 is merely acceptable and 25 would be super nice!


----------



## DAG (Mar 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> $10.


Blessings to you! I'm very part time and simply prefer NOT to work 89 hours/week. Looks like you averaged just over one trip per hour.
I recommend taking a very close look at the cost of maintaining your fleet. A lot of your $900 is going to end up paying car bills soon, believe me.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 900 for 90 hours is friggen painful,
> 
> should be getting $900 in 45


I agree! They are driving the wrong schedule!!!



Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


You are doing very poor my friend. You are just tearing your car to shreds. From the looks of it you are driving the non-busy hours. You should do some deep analysis of this forum and figure out how to make the most with your time doing rideshare. Save a car and grab a hobby during non busy times


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> $10
> 
> For example, this week. Estimated profit is over $600 in this week:
> 
> View attachment 420089


Wow that's alot of hours for PT -o: -o:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

rondog2400 said:


> Wow that's alot of hours for PT -o: -o:


Gotta get your side hustle on!



Kevin Kargel said:


> You are working a gig job. Hourly rates do not apply. Think instead of dollars per day or even week or month. Your frustration level will be better.


True. Not all hours are equal. An hour spent in a climate controlled car is no sweat. A half an hour on a hot smelly factory floor doing physical labor is worse. If the fares can pay to keep the AC running, it is better than hanging around at a house with no AC.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hourly earnings are misleading. Different drivers count the number of hours worked in different ways.
Plus, depreciation and expenses are wildly different for different vehicles.
I tend to evaluate my success based on how much I earn each week (less fuel), no matter how many days/hours I work.
I consider depreciation and repairs just once at the end of the year to come up with my net earnings for the year.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I think that's nonsense. But what do I know? And for that matter, what do you know?
> 
> I do know that my best days are days when I get good tips
> 
> ...


Oldfart, if you get $15 in tips, you will get bunch of little $4 cheapo rides.

Big rides will be followed by little rides. Little rides are followed by big rides.

Every Rideshare sucka makes the same amount per hour. Alot of dum dum tough guys on here need to stop with their 6 figure Rideshare income BS.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


PT seasonal, I won't drive if I don't expect to net at least $15/hour based on previous experience


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

LoLo SF said:


> I had a commission based career for years. Yes, some days I made nothing and others I did well. But I did average my earnings by hours worked. And if I did not make a reasonable wage for





Defensive Driver said:


> Oldfart, if you get $15 in tips, you will get bunch of little $4 cheapo rides.
> 
> Big rides will be followed by little rides. Little rides are followed by big rides.
> 
> Every Rideshare sucka makes the same amount per hour. Alot of dum dum tough guys on here need to stop with their 6 figure Rideshare income BS.


Exactly right not, good trips, bad trip,and everything in betwwwn

In my experience it's completely random.

having said that there are things I do that improve my odds of getting the long ride. so far this week I've done 15 rides averaging $33/ride. There was only one ride under $15


----------



## Sickntired (Feb 28, 2020)

OldBay said:


> People always say that now that surge is gone, this gig isn't worth doing.
> 
> How much do you need to gross (before expenses) for this gig to be worthwhile?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If I had zero expenses, $30/hour would be just fine by me. The $/mile wouldn't matter, because I would have no expenses, right?

Three years ago I was doing this FT and figured out that I was grossing $75k/year as a driver. I figured there's about $10k/yr in gasoline (that's $200/week), and I could buy a new car every 3 years for $15k (so $6-8k/yr in car expense, after maintenance). I was okay with that.

Now, doing it PT, I recognize that my income is greater on party nights than it is during work days. I'm hoping to gross $30-35/hour in nights and would be okay with $25/hr gross during weekdays. But I rarely see either of those numbers, so I am driving less and less.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If I had zero expenses, $30/hour would be just fine by me. The $/mile wouldn't matter, because I would have no expenses, right?
> 
> Three years ago I was doing this FT and figured out that I was grossing $75k/year as a driver. I figured there's about $10k/yr in gasoline (that's $200/week), and I could buy a new car every 3 years for $15k (so $6-8k/yr in car expense, after maintenance). I was okay with that.
> 
> Now, doing it PT, I recognize that my income is greater on party nights than it is during work days. I'm hoping to gross $30-35/hour in nights and would be okay with $25/hr gross during weekdays. But I rarely see either of those numbers, so I am driving less and less.


For me it all averages out to 24/ hr gross. A little less weekdays, a little more weekends.

I'm making much less in Uber tips, but gross is unchanged. Why? Uber feeds you trips based on how much you've made. If you get big tips, less future trips. Throttled if you've made too much.

Only way to beat the curve is cash tips, and surge chasing late weekends.


----------

